# postfix not receiving emails

## Leachim

Hi, I have one problem with postfix... All works fine.. Its compatibile with dovecot, I can login to the smtp server, pop3, and imap, I can send e-mails, mail aliases are working.... But I cant receive an email...

Knows anybody where can be the problem?

TY

----------

## jcat

Could be anywhere with such little information   :Wink: 

Are you able to telnet to port 25 on localhost (where postfix is installed).  Presuming you're wanting to except external connections and not wanting to "fetch" email...

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## Ato

Check if (enable verbose logging)

- Postifx does not reject incoming connections from outside your network, i.e. outside your subnet.

- Postfix accepts email for your domain.

Cheers,

  T.

----------

## bunder

- check if you have MX records for the server in DNS.   :Wink: 

----------

## Nijinski

Check that you've forwarded port 25 from your firewall to the IP address of the postfix server ?

----------

## Leachim

So, some more informations..

Mail delivery system:

 *Quote:*   

> This is the mail system at host scarface.websupport.sk.
> 
> ####################################################################
> 
> # THIS IS A WARNING ONLY.  YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE. # ####################################################################
> ...

 

/etc/postfix/main.cf:

 *Quote:*   

> # Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset
> 
> # of all parameters. For the syntax, and for a complete parameter
> 
> # list, see the postconf(5) manual page (command: "man 5 postconf").
> ...

 

What I have wrong?

SMTP auth works

POP3 auth works

IMAP auto works

Sending emails works

Recieving emails not works

----------

## solamour

Have you figured out what the problem is? I'm having the exactly same problem: outgoing is OK, but incoming isn't. Sending email to myself isn't working either. Any suggestions on what to look for?

__

sol

----------

## solamour

It used to work in my old box. I recently got a shiny new box, and instead of just copying everything (and end up with a bunch of stuff that I don't need), I started from scratch. It looks like I forgot one important step when installing postfix.

```
/usr/bin/newaliases

/etc/init.d/postfix restart

```

After that, everything worked OK.

__

sol

----------

## solamour

After many more years later, the same thing happened again; I setup a new machine, and even though outgoing mail works, incoming mail doesn't. This time around, I had to add "mbox" USE flag.

```

[/etc/portage/package.use/use]

    mail-client/mutt mbox

    mail-mta/postfix mbox sasl

```

__

sol

----------

## dimko

Some ISP will outright refuse traffic to retail non business customers to avoid being a spam centre.

From outside, is port 25 reachable?

----------

